# abandoned country house



## bartje (May 22, 2008)

Great house!
Big, had to search good for a way in.

Owner is a countess who is too old to live in it, so she lives in another house next to it.
As you can see there are many items left, but its a shame so many is smashed.
But... nice location anyway!

More pics at the website!

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2008)

Pics 6 and 7 could easily be the subjects for Dutch Old Masters paintings. Absolutely gorgeous photos. Nice find.


----------



## johno23 (May 22, 2008)

A great find and a real timewarp,nice photos


----------

